# [Solved]Need Help With Creating A Skin *added Screenshot*



## Jessel0001 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've taken to making a Tron skin by editing the slate skin from the skyraider 1.1ROM, so far it looks great. The only problem I'm having is when edit the color of the activity_title_bar.9 I get a force close when trying to open the settings. Is there an xml that I need to edit for it to work properly? I did not touch the black guides either. And, how do I edit the drop down colors, and text colors? (especially the status bar clock) I was hoping to get a 60% transparent black drop down with full black items and text color match my skin.









EDIT: Got help with my problem from tonekneeo over at team bamf


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jessel0001 said:


> I've taken to making a Tron skin by editing the slate skin from the skyraider 1.1ROM, so far it looks great. The only problem I'm having is when edit the color of the activity_title_bar.9 I get a force close when trying to open the settings. Is there an xml that I need to edit for it to work properly? I did not touch the black guides either. And, how do I edit the drop down colors, and text colors? (especially the status bar clock) I was hoping to get a 60% transparent black drop down with full black items and text color match my skin.


What are you using to edit pngs


----------



## Jessel0001 (Nov 2, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> What are you using to edit pngs


I've used both photoshop and GIMP


----------

